# coronavirus



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Has anybody heard of the Coronavirus disease being spread there? With all the Chinese people coming to the Philippines I would think to be very dangerous. What safety measures are being taken there to not spread the virus?

I wanted to travel back there in a month but I am afraid to fly with all the Chinese people on the planes and in the Philippines.

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Art as far as I know all flights originating from China and Honk Kong are blocked and you are correct there are a lot of Chinese here but so far I haven't' heard of any major outbreaks, all the people that contacted the virus plus those they came in contact with have been quarantined and the citizens coming from China are quarantined two weeks.

For sure you have some valid concerns.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ben Tells me that I need a direct flight,,,, always do any way but he also advised that flights from Singapore were blocked to Manila, he also advises 2 surgical masks, one for leaving Brisbane and one for Manila, scaremongering from my better half or a valid concern?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Art, from memory yesterday Ben told me there were only 2 cases in PH. a lot less than Oz given the population differences.

https://tinyurl.com/uh7kq55

Tightening the borders all over will help. I too have concerns as I hope to return to PH. in the next 2 weeks.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Surgical Masks*



bigpearl said:


> Ben Tells me that I need a direct flight,,,, always do any way but he also advised that flights from Singapore were blocked to Manila, he also advises 2 surgical masks, one for leaving Brisbane and one for Manila, scaremongering from my better half or a valid concern?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


The news makes it clear that the mask won't keep you from getting the virus so that was a shocker to me and I still wear the mask when using public transportation. https://www.allure.com/story/coronavirus-protection-surgical-mask


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> The news makes it clear that the mask won't keep you from getting the virus so that was a shocker to me and I still wear the mask when using public transportation. https://www.allure.com/story/coronavirus-protection-surgical-mask


LOL Mark. Then no mask and just suck it and see, we all have to die eventually. Bus, electrocution or a heart attack.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*False sense of safety*



bigpearl said:


> LOL Mark. Then no mask and just suck it and see, we all have to die eventually. Bus, electrocution or a heart attack.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I'll be wearing my face mask on Friday when I travel to my bank and just about everyone else is wearing one. :fingerscrossed: taking my wife out for Valentines Day.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The standard paper mask is more of a sneeze guard. It is better for the people around you, if you are sick. It does almost nothing to protect you. They are ok as a dust mask (that why so amny people wear them on jeepneys)

As far as corona goes, there have only been 3 reported cases, last I heard. So not a bit deal here... yet...


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I might wear a military gas mask. Would that keep out the Corona viruis? haha

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I might wear a military gas mask. Would that keep out the Corona viruis? haha
> 
> art


That is funny, I had a gas mask and cartridges that I was issued just two years before I retired and for sure that should work but Montezuma's revenge could get you here LOL... you're just not safe no matter how you look at it Art LOL.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

You need a N95 mask. This will not stop the virus but it wil filter out water borne particles that cary the virus.

As far as I know the virus is not itself airborne, that is it needs something toi ride on to transmit through the air like a water particle from someone sneezing or coughing.

The cheap 10p disposable surgical mask will not filter that out, except when you sneeze it will block a lot of what you produce.'

I ordered a reusable face mask from Amazon and am having it shipped over, I got 2 sets of o100 cart rages and these should each last about a month if it is not too dusty. I am hoping that I never really need it but this is out of an abundance of caution on my part.

And if I don't need it, I'll just save it in case Taal starts acting up again.


----------

